# Diaz: contrattura al gluteo. Salta la CL. Anche Dest affaticato.



## admin (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.

Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare per Dest".


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Ottobre 2022)

Almeno 1 infortunio a partita ormai è per decreto


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.



Mi sembrava strano averne uno sano.


----------



## Gamma (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.


La prassi è:
salta il match di Champions.
Salta il Torino.
Torna a gennaio.
Torna nel 2024.
Torna nel 2083.
Torna nel 2340 in vista del match con gli FC Marte.

Questo ragazzo trova sempre il modo di fermarsi sul più bello.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.


Se è solo contrattura è andata anche bene.


----------



## Daniele87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Giusto adesso che era in forma smagliante. A Zagabria con CDK. Che il belga si svegli perhé anche stasera l'ho visto in bambola. Quel gol lì lo avrei fatto anch'io. Bruttissimo anche il gesto di andarsene da solo negli spogliatoi mentre tutta la squadra correva sotto la Curva.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare sia per Diaz per che Dest".


.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> Giusto adesso che era in forma smagliante. A Zagabria con CDK. Che il belga si svegli perhé anche stasera l'ho visto in bambola. Quel gol lì lo avrei fatto anch'io. Bruttissimo anche il gesto di andarsene da solo negli spogliatoi mentre tutta la squadra correva sotto la Curva.


a me è piaciuto invece che sia andato via da solo, significa che è arrabbiato per l'errore e se ne vergogna. Deve fare quello che ha fatto Tonali il prima possibile, mentalmente.

Detto questo, ma proprio là si è fatto male? Ha fatto un oreo con Divock e Rafa?


----------



## LukeLike (22 Ottobre 2022)

Diciamo che non ha avuto esattamente un colpo di culo...


----------



## Mika (22 Ottobre 2022)

Quindi abbiamo perso, Calabria, Florenzi e Dest. Ok Kalulu a destra in CL e al centro Gabbia-Tomori e incrociamo le dita.


----------



## markjordan (22 Ottobre 2022)

diaz correva troppo era da 10 in pagella, ho temuto pure x rebic
ricordo la miglior partita di bonaventura , 60 minuti da treno poi rotto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo perso, Calabria, Florenzi e Dest. Ok Kalulu a destra in CL e al centro Gabbia-Tomori e incrociamo le dita.


Tomori è squalificato per l'espulsione inventata dal crucco.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare sia per Diaz per che Dest".


Non avevo dubbi.. contro il Salisburgo obbligati con Gabbia centrale e Krunic sulla trequarti..


----------



## Mika (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Tomori è squalificato per l'espulsione inventata dal crucco.


Theo-Kjaer-Gabbia-Kalulu ma non abbiamo riserve come terzino destro


----------



## smallball (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare sia per Diaz per che Dest".


Una serie pazzesca di infortuni


----------



## kipstar (22 Ottobre 2022)

contrattura o affaticamento ?


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare sia per Diaz per che Dest".


.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare sia per Diaz per che Dest".


A Zagabria senza ricambi in difesa e con Kjaer in modalità pericolo pubblico... Bene dai...


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare sia per Diaz per che Dest".


Infatti mi sembrava strana la sostituzione di Dest, stava giocando bene e non vedevo alcun senso di mettere dentro Kalulu in quel momento.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Ottobre 2022)

Da noi si stirano pure il culo.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare per Dest".


Abbiamo assunto Mangia per caso?


----------



## TheKombo (22 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare per Dest".


Comunque non è assolutamente detto che salti la Champion's, come sempre a SkyJuve sono pronti nel fare "terrorismo" sul Milan


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Quindi abbiamo perso, Calabria, Florenzi e Dest. Ok Kalulu a destra in CL e al centro Gabbia-Tomori e incrociamo le dita.



tomori è squalificato...


----------



## mil77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

kipstar ha scritto:


> contrattura o affaticamento ?



uno contrattura e uno affaticamento


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Se confermate queste entità, Dest è ok per Zagabria, Diaz lo è per la prossima di campionato.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Comunque non è assolutamente detto che salti la Champion's, come sempre a SkyJuve sono pronti nel fare "terrorismo" sul Milan



Se è contrattura si, salta sicuramente una partita che è già tra tre giorni.


----------



## MissRossonera (23 Ottobre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky: contrattura al gluteo sinistro per Diaz. Salta il match di Champions.
> 
> Pioli:"Affaticamento muscolare per Dest".


Già se fosse solo questa l'entità degli infortuni sarebbe un miracolo, per come ci va solitamente.


----------



## sampapot (23 Ottobre 2022)

della serie....non facciamoci mancare niente...sulla destra possiamo sempre schierare Mirante


----------

